# Manolas vicino alla Zenit. Si tratta la cessione.



## admin (22 Giugno 2017)

Ultim'ora da Sky: è in corso un incontro tra la Roma e lo Zenit San Pietroburgo per trattare la cessione del difensore Manolas al club russo. 

La Roma, dunque, dopo Salah, sta per perdere un altro big.


----------



## koti (22 Giugno 2017)

Ma se non avessero avuto i soldi della Champions si vendevano tutta la squadra?


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2017)

Questi l'anno prossimo non vanno manco in EL


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma se non avessero avuto i soldi della Champions si vendevano tutta la squadra?



Probabile.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2017)

Bah... un greco.. fortissimo.. va in Russia per soldi?

Follia allo stato puro.. non capisco il senso.

E nemmeno credo non abbia offerte adeguate in Italia / Spagna / Inghilterra

Mercenarissimo


----------



## Lorenzo (22 Giugno 2017)

Qualcuno crede ancora che l'anno prossimo non ci qualificheremo per la Champions?


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Giugno 2017)

Si parla di 30/35 milioni

Mi sarebbe piaciuto accanto a Romagnoli


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2017)

Prevedo un bel campionato della Roma..


----------



## koti (22 Giugno 2017)

Mi è sempre sembrato abbastanza sopravvalutato comunque, buon difensore ma non da top club (e infatti lo cerca solo lo Zenit).


----------



## Eziomare (22 Giugno 2017)

E' un centrale veloce ed arcigno, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo da noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi l'anno prossimo non vanno manco in EL


E c'è pure chi dubita se arriveremo davanti a 'sti cioccolatai.


----------



## mrsmit (22 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è in corso un incontro tra la Roma e lo Zenit San Pietroburgo per trattare la cessione del difensore Manolas al club russo.
> 
> La Roma, dunque, dopo Salah, sta per perdere un altro big.



Credo che anche a Roma ci sarà una mezza rivoluzione della squadra.
D'altronde il cambio allenatore e il cambio ds non poteva portare nulla di diverso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Giugno 2017)

Wow mirakolo di Monchi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Giugno 2017)

Si parla di 30 milioni. A queste cifre, era da prendere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si parla di 30 milioni. A queste cifre, era da prendere.


Scommetto che a noi ne avrebbero chiesto 60.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Giugno 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si parla di 30 milioni. A queste cifre, era da prendere.



Al Milan per 30 non lo danno, ne avrebbero voluto minimo 10 in più.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Giugno 2017)

*Mangiante (Sky): è fatta, la Roma ha venduto Manolas per 30 milioni allo Zenit. Al greco un ingaggio da 4 milioni annui. *


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Giugno 2017)

Comunque fa così schifo da non interessare a nessuna big europea? Strano...mai avrei pensato che finisse in Russia...oppure si tratta di un bluff per stanare qualcuno.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Mangiante (Sky): è fatta, la Roma ha venduto Manolas per 30 milioni allo Zenit. Al greco un ingaggio da 4 milioni annui. *



Allora niente bluff, non ci posso credere.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Mangiante (Sky): è fatta, la Roma ha venduto Manolas per 30 milioni allo Zenit. Al greco un ingaggio da 4 milioni annui. *



Male per Manolas e la Roma, bene per noi perche Roma e in**r sono i veri rivali nella corsa champions.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scommetto che a noi ne avrebbero chiesto 60.





MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Al Milan per 30 non lo danno, ne avrebbero voluto minimo 10 in più.



Molto probabile raga...



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Mangiante (Sky): è fatta, la Roma ha venduto Manolas per 30 milioni allo Zenit. Al greco un ingaggio da 4 milioni annui. *



Tralasciando la cessione di un altro big da parte della Roma, non capisco molto anche la scelta del giocatore. Quei soldi poteva guadagnarli anche da altre squadre, andando in Russia sta "evitando" l'ulteriore salto di qualita'.


----------



## mrsmit (22 Giugno 2017)

Veramente stranissime le modalità di questa cessione, per i prezzi che girano è poco e anche l'ingaggio non mi sembra elevato.
A noi avrebbe fatto sicuramente comodo ma probabilmente in Italia non lo avrebbero venduto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Mangiante (Sky): è fatta, la Roma ha venduto Manolas per 30 milioni allo Zenit. Al greco un ingaggio da 4 milioni annui. *



La PotenzaDiSuning scavalcata pure dallo Zenit.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2017)

Fatemi capire si tengono Rudiger e vendono Manolas ?
Bho conoscendo i tifosi romani 
credo che se trovano Monchi x strada 
quest'ultimo rischia la lapidazione


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2017)

A quel prezzo era da provarci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Mangiante (Sky): è fatta, la Roma ha venduto Manolas per 30 milioni allo Zenit. Al greco un ingaggio da 4 milioni annui. *


La Roma è ufficialmente fuori dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Manolas reggeva da solo la difesa e Salah era il 50% del potenziale offensivo. Rido, Rometta.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è in corso un incontro tra la Roma e lo Zenit San Pietroburgo per trattare la cessione del difensore Manolas al club russo.
> 
> La Roma, dunque, dopo Salah, sta per perdere un altro big.



Manica di falliti. Inter e Milan hanno l'obbligo di andare insieme in CL.


----------



## Milanforever63 (22 Giugno 2017)

eh magari .. come godrei lasciare fuori la Roma !!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Giugno 2017)

Perdono Totti (almeno leader emotivo) e due giocatori chiave come Manolas e Salah. Di Francesco rischia di toppare l'inizio stagione se vendono anche un altro titolare.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Mangiante (Sky): è fatta, la Roma ha venduto Manolas per 30 milioni allo Zenit. Al greco un ingaggio da 4 milioni annui. *



Svenduto tra l'altro. Alle squadre italiane avranno richiesto 50 milioni in cambio. 

Ottima notizia davvero per noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2017)

La nostra difesa attuale piscia letteralmente in testa a quella della Roma: non c'è nemmeno partita coi Tottifags.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perdono Totti (almeno leader emotivo) e due giocatori chiave come Manolas e Salah. Di Francesco rischia di toppare l'inizio stagione se vendono anche un altro titolare.


Voglio credere resti Rudiger, ma se vendono pure lui... per quanto riguarda Nainggolan, non voglio credere vendano pure lui


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Roma è ufficialmente fuori dalla Champions League 2018/2019. Manolas reggeva da solo la difesa e Salah era il 50% del potenziale offensivo. Rido, Rometta.



calma con questi post, siamo a fine giugno, il mercato è ancora all'inizio. Sicuramente verrà sostituito, così come Salah.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Mangiante (Sky): è fatta, la Roma ha venduto Manolas per 30 milioni allo Zenit. Al greco un ingaggio da 4 milioni annui. *



Hanno fatto bene, è forte ma ha il letame nella capoccia.

Se prendono Lemos il cambio ci sta.

Poi se pensate che questi prendono 70 mln e se li mettono in tasca, non so che dirvi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene, è forte ma ha il letame nella capoccia.
> 
> Se prendono Lemos il cambio ci sta.
> 
> Poi se pensate che questi prendono 70 mln e se li mettono in tasca, non so che dirvi...



Visto i prezzi che girano con 70 milioni ci vuole un miracolo per prendere giocatori funzionali come Salah e Manolas. 
Il Liverpool stava per spendere 70 milioni per un buon difensore come van Dijk a cui Manolas non ha niente da invidiare, anzi...


----------



## Milanforever63 (22 Giugno 2017)

A Roma sono parecchio [email protected]@psi .. e Pallotta non puà dure che finchè non ha lo stadio nuovo non può fare una grande Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> calma con questi post, siamo a fine giugno, il mercato è ancora all'inizio. Sicuramente verrà sostituito, così come Salah.


Con nessuno del loro livello, ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Visto i prezzi che girano con 70 milioni ci vuole un miracolo per prendere giocatori funzionali come Salah e Manolas.
> Il Liverpool stava per spendere 70 milioni per un buon difensore come van Dijk a cui Manolas non ha niente da invidiare, anzi...



Salah con Di Francfesco non è per nulla funzionale (mentre è perfetto per Klopp), hanno fatto bene a darlo via.

Manolas è limitato, ha fatto a botte pure col padre un altro po'. E' un mezzo miracolo dare via questo scemo a 30 milioni, tanto è vero che si sono scansate tutte le squadre serie.

Prenderanno due giocatori funzionali (anche Lemos e Politano possono andare), e allungano la squadra in profondità. per me hanno fatto bene, tanto entro il 30/06/2018 dovevano rientrare per il FPF.


----------



## vitrich86 (22 Giugno 2017)

buon per noi.. certo che l'hanno proprio svenduto eh con i prezzi che girano, in italia non credo l'avrebbero dato via a meno di 40 e forse questi sono 30 pippi in un unica soluzione conoscendo lo zenit... al momento cmq la rometta la vedo molto male


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scommetto che a noi ne avrebbero chiesto 60.



Questo è esattamente il motivo per cui Mirabou e Fax invece di intestardirsi con Kalinic dovrebbero tornare a guardare i profili all'estero, perchè a 30 milioni sono certo si possa trovare meglio del croato.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Giugno 2017)

Certo che se questi vendono i loro big ogni anno non vinceranno mai una mazza.


----------



## Smarx10 (22 Giugno 2017)

Ora hanno un centinaio di milioni da investire, tra quelli ottenuti dalle due cessioni più quelli della champions league. C'è da vedere chi acquisteranno, perchè secondo me qualche acquisto lo sbagliano sicuro. Roma sempre più dietro nella corsa alla prossima champions league


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2017)

Mah solo io sento puzza di marcio lontano un miglio??

1) Coi prezzi di oggi, Manolas è un giocatore da 40/45 milioni
2) 4 milioni poteve permetterseli perfino la Roma per un top come lui
3) Chiunque in Europa avrebbe preso Manolas

Ma sopratutto....

ALLO ZENIT ???


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Giugno 2017)

L'arrivo di Di Francesco, le cessioni di Salah e (quella ormai probabile) di Manolas fanno pensare ad una Roma che punterà sui giovani, sul bel calcio, una squadra da Europa League insomma 

Considerando anche il fatto che ci vorrà un po' di tempo per assimilare i dettami di gioco del nuovo mister, che ha in mente un calcio più offensivo rispetto a quello di Spalletti


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è in corso un incontro tra la Roma e lo Zenit San Pietroburgo per trattare la cessione del difensore Manolas al club russo.
> 
> La Roma, dunque, dopo Salah, sta per perdere un altro big.



Diciamo che Manolas quest'anno non mi ha fatto impazzire, ma in teoria se vendono lui non vendono Rudiger presumo, meglio tenere Rudiger che Manolas secondo me se proprio devi fare una scelta.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Giugno 2017)

30 milioni... 4 d ingaggio., in inghilterra ne trovan 30 di squadre che se lo potevan permettere


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Giugno 2017)

Ma cosa ci va a fare in Russia? Pazzesco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Giugno 2017)

Scemo lui ad andare la
Scema la Roma a venderlo a così poco
Scemi tutti gli altri a non prenderlo


----------



## Pit96 (22 Giugno 2017)

Non capisco perché vada in Russia quando secondo me in Inghilterra ci sarebbero un sacco di squadre forti disposte a prenderlo... boh...


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Giugno 2017)

Se incassano 70 mln dalle cessioni è perché devono rientrare nelle norme del FPF, per cui ne saranno reinvestiti solo una piccola parte. Sono convinto che diFrancesco si porterà dietro qualche giocatore del Sassuolo e avranno la squadra fatta e finita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se incassano 70 mln dalle cessioni è perché devono rientrare nelle norme del FPF, per cui ne saranno reinvestiti solo una piccola parte. Sono convinto che diFrancesco si porterà dietro qualche giocatore del Sassuolo e avranno la squadra fatta e finita.


Prenderanno Pellegrini, Berardi per sostituire Salah e magari Acerbi; faranno il Romuolo.


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2017)

Peccato l'avrei voluto fortemente con noi. Ad ogni modo sono lieto la Roma perda oltre al tecnico anche giocatori fortissimi, una concorrente indebolita il prossimo anno è quello che ci vuole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Giugno 2017)

"La Roma non è un supermercato"
Ho visto.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Peccato l'avrei voluto fortemente con noi. Ad ogni modo sono lieto la Roma perda oltre al tecnico anche giocatori fortissimi, una concorrente indebolita il prossimo anno è quello che ci vuole.


Sempre detto che sarebbe stata quella a fare ciao ciao con la manina in favore delle milanesi. Il Napoli non comprerà, ma non venderà nemmeno, a differenza della Rometta.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Giugno 2017)

Bah, già sarei stato dubbioso con la rosa della stagione scorsa in mano a Di Francesco, figuriamoci senza Manolas e Salah.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Giugno 2017)

Sempre pensato che la Roma smobilita. Si stanno abbassando al nostro livello e quello dei perdazzurri. 
Se le cose vanno come devono andare arriveranno quinti.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: è in corso un incontro tra la Roma e lo Zenit San Pietroburgo per trattare la cessione del difensore Manolas al club russo.
> 
> La Roma, dunque, dopo Salah, sta per perdere un altro big.



Alle cifre di cui si parla sarebbe stato giusto fare un tentativo, a costo di farlo perdendo Musacchio o al massimo con l'argentino pronto a subentrare. In ogni caso è triste che un giocatore come Manolas vada in Russia, non credo gli mancassero offerte economicamente e tecnicamente migliori della Roma e dello Zenit, in Italia e in Premier. Non capisco...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bah, già sarei stato dubbioso con la rosa della stagione scorsa in mano a Di Francesco, figuriamoci senza Manolas e Salah.



E dopo il portiere. Il polacco è uno dei portieri più affidabili in circolazione...


----------



## Pit96 (23 Giugno 2017)

Questi hanno venduto il centrocampista più forte dopo Nainggolan l'anno scorso e quest'anno vendono il loro giocatore più forte del reparto offensivo e il loro difensore migliore... 
Le preoccupazioni per raggiungere il posto in champions diminuiscono...


----------

